# Where to buy Mogami w2528



## thassuya (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi, Anybody know where I can buy mogami w2528 in B.C.?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

thassuya said:


> Hi, Anybody know where I can buy mogami w2528 in B.C.?



seems like your looking for 2 Conductor 26awg wire.
I really don't see the need for all the aggravation in getting the mogami brand.
Go to Home Depot and buy as much wire as you want..I'm sure it will work just as well as the mogami.

just my 3 cents worth on this one.

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I doubt you will find this at Home Depot:

*MOGAMI W2528*
This dual, unbalanced zip-cord style cable is perfect for making insert cables, or *making dual RCA or TS cables* *for L+R use*.
W2528 wire has 25 AWG center conductor with served copper shield and gloss black jacket, all in a zip cord (dual channel) jacket design.









High quality ("RCA" type) shielded zip cord is difficult to find.

Have you looked into Canare cable? 
It also has a good reputation.

Good luck with your search.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> I doubt you will find this at Home Depot:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Once again your right Dave.
I asked Mr. Google and the reply was that not even when that strange place deep deep inside the earth which happens to be very very hot
freezes over will you be able to get some of that mogami cable...
My suggestion was to get some other stuff at Home Depot that will do the job but then again, 
some folks are hell bent on waiting for the deep freeze.
And that's ok with me..

G.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.rpelectronics.com/aud-20-300.html

It's not Mogami, but it's pretty close to what you want (I think) and it's in Vancouver.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> My suggestion was to get some other stuff at Home Depot that will do the job


The cable that he OP is looking for is shielded in a zip format. 
What other *shielded* wire does Home Depot sell, apart from your typical household coax?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> The cable that he OP is looking for is shielded in a zip format.
> What other *shielded* wire does Home Depot sell, apart from your typical household coax?
> Cheers
> Dave


"winter is coming" ....... 
A Song of Ice and Fire

G.


----------



## thassuya (Jul 31, 2015)

I want to make some power cables for my pedalboard from Cioks power supply. It's rca connector. I 'm trying to research on the internet but it's very hard to find information about what kind of cable to use for dc power cable. i did read some acticles from Vertex Effect that they use mogami w2528 to make it. Or anybody know which model of cable i can use to make dc power cable with good quality? I'm looking for live and recording studio quality.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

thassuya said:


> I want to make some power cables for my pedalboard from Cioks power supply. It's rca connector. I 'm trying to research on the internet but it's very hard to find information about what kind of cable to use for dc power cable. i did read some acticles from Vertex Effect that they use mogami w2528 to make it. Or anybody know which model of cable i can use to make dc power cable with good quality? I'm looking for live and recording studio quality.



your Cioks power supply may have rca outputs but have you looked at your pedals lately?
I doubt very much they have rca inputs for power...
Do you not have any cables that came with your power supply?

Either way , what you are trying to do is silly at best but I'm sure Greco will walk you thru step by step with a wonderful and easy solution.
Greco is the Mogami cable expert on this forum so you will have some expert advice.
If you ask nicely, he may even build you some custom cables at a very reasonable price.

good luck with your quest and please remember:
"winter is coming"

G.


----------



## thassuya (Jul 31, 2015)

GTmaker said:


> your Cioks power supply may have rca outputs but have you looked at your pedals lately?
> I doubt very much they have rca inputs for power...
> Do you not have any cables that came with your power supply?
> G.


The cables that came with power supply is not enough length for my custom pedalboard. I need custom length of power cables thats why I'm looking to buy bulk cable. 
I bought 2.1mm Right Angle Barrel plugs and rca plugs. I did look on voodoolab website about custom length too but i think it's not the way i want.











this is pic of my pedalboard. if you know any model of bulk cable that i can use for making custom length dc power cable please give me advice. 
Thank you for your advice.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Go to the thrift store, buy a bunch of AC adapters from old modems and you'll have a bunch of very long cables with plugs ready to be used in your pedalboard.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> http://www.rpelectronics.com/aud-20-300.html
> 
> It's not Mogami, but it's pretty close to what you want (I think) and it's in Vancouver.


@ thassuya... The cable that High/Deaf links to looks like the solution from the picture in the link.

However, If you are just looking at cables for a DC power supply, you should only need to be consistent with polarity and a small gauge zip cord format should be fine. Small gauge paired zip wire with the polarity marked on the wire is even easier to find.

Shielded cable should work fine also (I would assume) but why get the version that is paired in a zip format?...single conductor shielded wire is much easier to find. (...or you could just "unzip" the cable that High/Deaf has referenced)

Sorry, but I am now a bit lost as to what you actually need/want at this point.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Go to just about any dollar store, and buy some stereo connector cables or triple-connector cables for hooking up your vcr, WII, PS3, or Super Nintendo to your TV. It will already have the requisite RCA connector on one end so you don't have to worry about soldering it on. Most such laces will sell cables that are either 3ft or 6ft in length, plug-to-plug. I can't see 6ft being a serious constraint. Cut them to length, buy yourself some 2.1mm plugs, pay attention to wire orientation so you don't feed a tip+ to something expecting tip-, and you're good to go.

If it was carrying audio, that would be one thing. But it's carrying DC (it _better _be for what the brick is costing you!) so the shielding is largely moot.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Go to just about any dollar store, and buy some stereo connector cables or triple-connector cables for hooking up your vcr, WII, PS3, or Super Nintendo to your TV. It will already have the requisite RCA connector on one end so you don't have to worry about soldering it on. Most such laces will sell cables that are either 3ft or 6ft in length, plug-to-plug. I can't see 6ft being a serious constraint. Cut them to length, buy yourself some 2.1mm plugs, pay attention to wire orientation so you don't feed a tip+ to something expecting tip-, and you're good to go.
> 
> If it was carrying audio, that would be one thing. But it's carrying DC (it _better _be for what the brick is costing you!) so the shielding is largely moot.


Thanks Mark. 

I would only add that, in my experience, one should be aware that the single conductor in these tends to be a VERY fine gauge of wire and can be a bit of a pain to strip and solder. 
This is not meant to deter you from using this wire...just a a bit of a warning in advance. 

It certainly is inexpensive!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, Dave.

I am naively assuming that the RCA connectors on the supply wire will be oriented with the outside as ground, as will the suggested cable. On the 2.1mm plugs, that shield will be soldered to the tab for the inner "tip" connection, while the "hot" lead on the cable will go to the sleeve or outer contact on the plug. Fortunately, that contact has tabs to crimp over, such that difficulties in soldering the inner wire conductor to the plug won't pose a huge impediment. I.E. the more easily solderable conductor goes to the contact that is hardest to solder and where the joint quality makes a difference, while the conductor hardest to solder goes to the contact that has a "backup mechanism" to compensate for soldering difficulty.

Did I convey that right?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Did I convey that right?


It was very clear to me. 

Thanks again for your clarification and contribution to this thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## thassuya (Jul 31, 2015)

I used to make my dc cables from cheap cable that I bought from a shop near my house to make dc cable for my old 
Voodoo lab 4x4. When I compare my diy cable and the cable that came with it, it sounds totally different. It make me worry about it. If you think cable from http://www.rpelectronics.com/aud-20-300.html is good i will try it. 

Thank you guys very much for reply


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

thassuya said:


> I used to make my dc cables from cheap cable that I bought from a shop near my house to make dc cable for my old
> Voodoo lab 4x4. When I compare my diy cable and the cable that came with it, it sounds totally different. It make me worry about it. If you think cable from http://www.rpelectronics.com/aud-20-300.html is good i will try it.
> Thank you guys very much for reply


I just saw the picture of your whole pedal board....very impressive.
You would think that a good power supply with all the proper cables would be appropriate...
Thats what I would do..
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

thassuya said:


> I used to make my dc cables from cheap cable that I bought from a shop near my house to make dc cable for my old
> Voodoo lab 4x4. When I compare my diy cable and the cable that came with it, it sounds totally different. It make me worry about it. If you think cable from http://www.rpelectronics.com/aud-20-300.html is good i will try it.
> 
> Thank you guys very much for reply


This cable might be an option, if you try mhammer's suggestion and don't have any success and if you feel that the cheap cable from the store near you is a problem:
http://www.rpelectronics.com/aud-9-300.html








My concern is that you might have to get a 300 foot roll from rpelectronics. That is a big investment if you don't like it!! 
However, I can buy the equivalent of this from a local supplier and would be happy to mail you a few feet for you to try.

Another option you could consider is another type of cable that I can buy locally by the foot and could also mail a sample of it to you.








The information is in this thread...you might be able to find it locally:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...-guitars-I-like-it!!&highlight=shielded+cable

Let me know.

Cheers

Dave


----------

